# 1000 Post GIVE AWAY X2!



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Well including this post I am at 982 units of my input... mainly garbage with some useful bits included :neener: . To celebrate this moment I am going to give away most of what has got me here ( As you do ) call it the sharing of improvement after failure! There will be two give aways' both are quite significant. The fist will contain most of my original work from way back when... This give away will be open to any member who has posted* more than 30* posts. Amongst this there are some reasonable slingshots and some not so :neener: but hey there free! ( Take everything in these boxes with a pinch of salt as I state majority of them are a learning curve always just be mindful of this!) "Here's what ya get in yer haul!"



GIVE AWAY 1



GIVE AWAY 1

The second contains some of my more recent work... Still not quite PRO standards but hey I am a hobby builder! These are open for offer with the recipient accepting a small catch! If I send you all o" these I would like a slingshot made by yourself in return! This second give away will target members who have made *more than 150* posts and are happy to "make" me a return slingshot! "Heres yer box"



GIVE AWAY 2



GIVE AWAY 2

So there we have it! I hope this gets you all interested and thank you community for inspiring me to spend the many hours searching that natural or gluing up in my shop its been great!

Ok so summary; *members over 30 posts can enter give away 1* and *members over 150 can enter both!* I assume for simplicity that *members over 150 will enter both draws,if this is not so then just SPECIFY draw 1 or draw 2*.* When I hit 1000 posts or Tuesday the 18th June the draw(s) will be made "out the hat style separately"*

*(note most are un-banded the only ones with band sets are the ones shown sorry!) EDIT 2; regardless of draw time these will NOT be shipped until Wed 19th June.*

* BEST OF LUCK !*


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm in on both thanks bc


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

count me in~


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll tell you what, since you're being so generous, If I win I'll share!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Count me in on both counts, if that quite figures out at 3.25 am pleas.

Aussie Allan Alias Allan Leigh In Thailand


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I will do the dew!


----------



## ascedb0 (May 29, 2013)

Perfect timing...lol

Im down for draw #1.....


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Dude those are very generous packages!!whomever wins will be truly blessed. There will be lots of interest, hope you have a BIG hat. Good luck to all!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

bigron said:


> i'm in on both thanks bc


actually can you just put me in on number two that way another member can win a prize also thanks again luxor


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

If we can enter more than once, I'm in twice for both p[lease.

If not appologies.

Although it would not be fair seeing I just won the 3rd year comp.; but who the hell cares about fair when it comes to winning hey.

Cheers Aussie Allan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Is this site run by vocabulary Police ?... all I typed was the opposite place to heaven, and they spaced it out.

God help me if i swore or used foul language, like oxymoron or some other word not is the general folks vocabulary. like sphygmomanometer, or bi frontal encephalomalacia (fancy latin for softening of brain tissue, meaning dead, and very relevant to me specifically with extensive bi frontal that stuff, so if my judgement, personality, or impulse control is off, and anyone discriminates; they are commiting a CRIME).

This is political correctness gone totally MAD.

NO APOLOGIES Allan


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I believe the software on the site edits that stuff automatically. I posted stuff and it's edited to fast for a moderator to do it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, it's fully auto.

I'm in, BTW


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the contest I'm in


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

I am totally in on both of these. I would love to make you something nice in compensation for one of those glorious heaps


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you very much for the opportunity to participate on a great give away. Participating is so exciting. anic: .

I'm in for the first one.

Good luck to all the other participants! I hope these beauties get their well-deserved owner.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

983. As I said guys basically I am just off loading here do what you wish with the winnings so to speak .. modify re sell trade burn what ever you win they are yours!!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

im in!!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm in ! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm in for both ....... the treasure chest. Thanks for giving us a chance.


----------



## Bob Holland (Apr 24, 2013)

I'd like to be in but I think I'm too new & don't have enough posts. I can admire from afar. Good luck to all that qualify. :banghead:


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in on both for sure. There are great pieces.

I hope you don't mind if I would use some of them to spread a slingshot love to my friend and colleagues. If that would be a problem, then don't count me in.


----------



## Bob Holland (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh, I see I'm 30 posts & eligible for the contest. Count me in & thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Count me in on both counts  Looks like you've had some wonderful ideas with some of the creations. In the first photo,I like the natural fork that looks like it come from a pine tree and has a figure carved into the bark.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey ZF or BC whatever your title is, you are the man, this is a great competition, and I am honoured to be in.

Cheers Aussie Allan Alias Allan Leigh In Thailand


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

A most generous offer sir. Please consider me for both drawings. And thanks for the chance at the goods.


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

I'd like to be in. I think they all look great!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Come on Ben, you know I`m in....Thanks Buddy, very generous


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm *NOT* in. But I wanted to tell you that I think that this is a really cool thing you are doing! :headbang:

Good Luck to everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Call me in on the second draw. Cheers!


----------



## Falconthrust (May 12, 2013)

Yo, count me in for drawing #1, fingers crossed, and congrats on 10^3 posts


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I am in! Most definitely!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Defiantly in on 1


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Actually in on both. Didn't realize I made enough posts to qualify


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation for your long membership !!

Please count me in for Draw 2


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

Im in


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm so in for number one


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Nearly there guys entrants will stop at my 1000 post with the packages being mailed next Wednesday hopefully  so if you are reading this and see my post count can have not joined in then hurry !!!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

WERE DONE!!! I will get the draws organised some time tomorrow evening! (postage next week though hopefully due to the large size)


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Well draws have been completed gang! Winner of DRAW Jeff lazerface! Winner of DRAW 2 TNflipper52! Congrats guys p.m's on there way! Thanks to everybody who entered!!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

OK dang tablet won't let me pate image 2 it can however be provided if needed sorry :s


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats to winners. I was close


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

That's exactly what Jeff needs... MORE SLINGSHOTS! LOL. Congratz to both the winners. May the ringshooters treat you well.


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

We all really appreciate that you have made this give away! :thumbsup:

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## ascedb0 (May 29, 2013)

Congrats Jeff...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good On both Winners! Great Give-away!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Well done guys... Not amazed I didn't win, never do win anything good lol.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations to all who participated, there is nothing like getting something for nothing! To the winners happy slinging!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you, BCluxor, for giving us a chance to participate.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## Bob Holland (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats to the winners. At least I made the list. Maybe next time guys.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats to Jeff Lazerface and TNflipper52 !

Thanks BCluxor for this giveaway, i'm not the winner but it was fun to hope :thumbsup:


----------

